# Southgate Opera presents Eugene Onegin



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Southgate Opera

Southgate Opera is one of the premier amateur opera groups in the London, with nearly fifty years of continuous productions. The season typically sees a light opera/operetta in February, with a more serious opera in June. Performances are presented at Wyllyotts Theatre, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire

I will be singing in the chorus (and the very small part of Captain Petrovich) of the upcoming fully staged and orchestrated production of Tchaikovsky's Eugene Onegin (sung in English), three performances from Thursday 27th - Saturday 29th June 2013. It would be fantastic to see some TC members in the audience.

The next production is our Friends Concert "An Evening of Operetta" in October, followed by The Gypsy Baron, by J. Strauss II in February 2014.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Unfortunately I'll be in San Francisco at that time. Good luck though!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats and good luck! How did the HMS Pinafore go?

And is that your Onegin in the poster? Quite a find! It would certainly be refreshing to see an age-appropriate Onegin. He's supposed to be 26 when he meets Tatyana.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!


Cavaradossi said:


> Congrats and good luck! How did the HMS Pinafore go?
> 
> And is that your Onegin in the poster? Quite a find! It would certainly be refreshing to see an age-appropriate Onegin. He's supposed to be 26 when he meets Tatyana.


Pinafore went so well! Soooo much fun and it got pretty good reviews as well (just a few nitpicky things about costumes and lighting, but they loved the singing, acting and dancing).

I'm afraid that it's just a stock poster which has been recycled by several companies - haven't actually met our Onegin yet (we're still in separate chorus/principal rehearsals), but our Tatiana has played the role at least twice before and is phenomenal and her opinion of the Onegin is that he might be the best that she's worked with - so the portents are good. Our Captain Petrovich is a complete bluffer, though


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's the Pinafore finale, for those who are interested:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

MattExcell said:


> Here's the Pinafore finale, for those who are interested:
> View attachment 16167


Looks very professional and great fun.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I might come.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Looks very professional and great fun.


It really was! It was relocated from the battleship of the original to a cruise ship in the 30's, which was a nice reimagining. I thought the director's idea was especially clever because that allowed her to insert a section at the start of Act 2 where the passengers (including Sir Joseph Porter - still an admiral, but on his holidays!) enjoyed a cabaret performance by the ship's entertainment staff. In this cabaret, she had a lot of the younger non-principal's sing solos and ensembles from other G&S works (with appropriate slight lyrical changes). Very funny and allowed more people to have small roles.


deggial said:


> I might come.


You would be most welcome!


----------



## The Bellini Babe (May 16, 2013)

We are all looking forward to seeing Eugene Onegin. Recently saw the ROH production. Tried watching it on TV as well, but not so good on the small screen.


----------

